# Dashboard flashes upon hitting the brakes.



## iced-nmt (Mar 22, 2005)

I have a small problem with my 50th AE.

If I'm driving and my headlights and instrument panel lights are off, then when I hit the brakes, and hold them down, my dashboard and instrument panel backlights turn on/ dim as if I just turned the "knob" (can't find a better word for it) on my turn signal handle one click. If I actually do either A) Put it one click forward to just have the instrument panel/ dashboard lights on, or B) 2 clicks forward so my headlights are up and on as well, then the problem is gone.

Can anyone help me? I'm assuming it's either a fuse or maybe a short somewhere. The car is still in storage for another week or so, so I just want to see if I can get a better idea of what it can be before I go in myself to troubleshoot.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Check the alternator output. This doesn't sound like the typical dash problem. I'd say it was a power problem, poor voltage.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Check the battery connections if what Zen says isn't it...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Any starting problems lately? Also, dumb as it seems, look under the dash at where the brake pedal arm travels, make sure any wiring is not hanging in the way. 
I'm thinking it's more an improper voltage issue because you say the dash comes on dimly afterwards. A short in the wiring, it would snap on at full intensity again. JamesZ is right, check your battery connections, and in particular the secondary wire coming off the positive post going to the power routing box on the passenger fender. A full on bad positive terminal connection would cause starting problems too.....


----------



## iced-nmt (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks I'll do all that.

But what I meant by the dimming, was that it only dims to the level at which the dash is lit when the internal lights are turned on. So basically everytime I hit the brakes, it's like twisting the light knob to turn on the backlights of the instrument panel and the dashboard. It doesn't actually dim because there isn't enough voltage being delivered or anything of that sort.

I'll get on top of all those things you guys mentioned as well just in case, thanks.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Hmm sounds like a crossed wire somewhere? You mean the lights pop on even when they are _not_ turned on? Every time you press the pedal? Correct me if I'm wrong, that's just what I get out of your explanation.


----------

